# The Muppet Show!



## danmpem (May 9, 2008)

[video=youtube;ynjIoymWHvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynjIoymWHvU[/video]

[video=youtube;mbs64GvGgPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbs64GvGgPU[/video]

[video=youtube;zSJc72OC7Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSJc72OC7Dg[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2008)

[video=youtube;Uh_aG5MzPVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh_aG5MzPVM[/video]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 9, 2008)

Great Stuff you guys!!!


----------



## Barnpreacher (May 9, 2008)

Just think, we've gone from a classic program like The Muppet Show to Desparate Housewives and Ellen Degeneres in a 20-25 year span.


----------



## danmpem (May 9, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Just think, we've gone from a classic program like The Muppet Show to Desparate Housewives and Ellen Degeneres in a 20-25 year span.



I disagree. We've gone to Desperate Housewives and Ellen Degeneres whilest, and at the same time, having been able to watch The Muppet Show instead! 

Hint hint, wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 9, 2008)

danmpem said:


> YouTube - Peter Sellers on the Muppet Show



How did he get the Norseman Moderator's hat?


----------



## KMK (May 9, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Just think, we've gone from a classic program like The Muppet Show to Desparate Housewives and Ellen Degeneres *in a 20-25 year span*.



Thanks for waking me up to how old I am...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 25, 2008)

[video=youtube;pjSjB-3xPVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjSjB-3xPVM[/video]


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2008)

One of the funnier sequences I've ever seen - I still remember my whole family rolling on the floor with this particular episode:

[video=youtube;3eazq_8jCOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eazq_8jCOg[/video]

[video=youtube;B7AeSjcjHd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7AeSjcjHd0[/video]

[video=youtube;bD_JMiFms-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD_JMiFms-A[/video]

[video=youtube;xe95sn0cN3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe95sn0cN3k[/video]


----------



## danmpem (Jun 25, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> One of the funnier sequences I've ever seen - I still remember my whole family rolling on the floor with this particular episode:
> 
> Mummenschanz & Muppets Part I
> 
> ...



Those guys are classic!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 25, 2008)

I couldn't let this thread pass without a few of my favorites:

[video=youtube;OCbuRA_D3KU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCbuRA_D3KU[/video]

[video=youtube;LCayacFcCX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4[/video]

(My daughter, who is now almost 2, and I used to sit and crack up at this one)


Cheers,

Adam


----------



## danmpem (Jun 25, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> I couldn't let this thread pass without a few of my favorites:
> 
> YouTube - Danny Boy
> 
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 25, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Peter Sellers on the Muppet Show
> ...



It fell off of his head. I now posses it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 25, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > danmpem said:
> ...



I looks way better on you.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 25, 2008)

The old guys in the balcony were great. From thirty 30 years ago....

"Why do we always come here? I guess we'll never know. It's like some kind of torture to stay here to watch the show!" Bum bum bum bum.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2008)

[video=youtube;9ZP6TDJj6w0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZP6TDJj6w0[/video]


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 11, 2008)

*now that's gun control!*

[video=youtube;mbs64GvGgPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbs64GvGgPU[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 12, 2008)

Muppets head to D.C. for special homecoming - CNN.com (July 12, 2008)


----------



## danmpem (Jul 12, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> YouTube - Muppet Show - Swedish Chef - making donut



One of my all time favorites!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRvhRhWWE44]YouTube - Debbie Harry & Kermit the Frog - The Rainbow Connection[/ame]


----------

